# Free oyster time!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I'm bringing the grill again. Last time we had smoked sasuage, deer sausage, tuna steaks and ribeyes on the grill. Lets do it again! I want to throw some oysters on the grill this time too!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin and I have had a insane schedule....BUT, we are planning to come back to the wednesday night get togethers. We will not be able to get back over until the 19th of September. Are you bringing the grill to Gilligans?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

op-for said:


> are you bringing the grill to gilligans?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*We ready!*

Have grill, will travel!


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

And when are these little get-togethers - weekly, or what


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes every Wednesday evening.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

They have been at Gilligans on Wednesday. Park at the Hampton and walk around the West side. Small shack in the back.


----------

